# Corporate users- No iPhone for you.



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

It's official. As of right now *you cannot add the 6gb data plan and/or iPhone to a corporate voice plan*.

I have been speaking to my corporate accounts rep all day and just like me, he and his colleagues are all questioning Rogers' logic in not creating an option for their corporate clientele. The sales reps haven't been informed of this so if you're counting on their word you can either live in ignorance for a few more hours or give your corporate accounts rep a call. 

Hopefully in the next few days Rogers will come up with something... For sure they will in the upcoming months (they have to..) but I'd rather get my iPhone sooner than that.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

marct said:


> It's official. As of right now *you cannot add the 6gb data plan and/or iPhone to a corporate voice plan*.
> 
> I have been speaking to my corporate accounts rep all day and just like me, he and his colleagues are all questioning Rogers' logic in not creating an option for their corporate clientele. The sales reps haven't been informed of this so if you're counting on their word you can either live in ignorance for a few more hours or give your corporate accounts rep a call.
> 
> Hopefully in the next few days Rogers will come up with something... For sure they will in the upcoming months (they have to..) but I'd rather get my iPhone sooner than that.


Rogered again! What a 'bummer'!


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

So… can you get a BlackBerry for corporate use? If you can get a BlackBerry you have to be able to get an iPhone. They cannot control how you use the product. If you plan to use it to learn how to make pipe bombs or indulge your exotic foot fetish, that's your business. If they are choosing to deny iPhone special promotions to corporate users, that should tell you just how much influence RIM has in these parts.

Why not boycott all RIM products if you really want to send a message.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

But you can't buy an iPhone without a three year contract. And you can't put your iPhone on your corporate account. 

I don't think it has anything to do with RIM... Rogers just haven't come up with any plans yet. Why? It's Rogers.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

A corporate client of mine has, indeed, gotten iPhones added to their corporate plan. I do not know the details about the data plan or pricing.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

chas_m said:


> A corporate client of mine has, indeed, gotten iPhones added to their corporate plan. I do not know the details about the data plan or pricing.


...are you talking Rogers? Orders can't be placed until tomorrow. No Rogers employee can add an iPhone to anything at this point.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

I was planning to ditch Bell when my contract is up October to go to my company's corporate plan with Rogers, to get the iPhone. If they say I can't get one, screw Rogers, I'll stay with Bell, thanks.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

As far as Fido goes, I can tell you this is 100% incorrect. I was also on the phone with our corporate rep...he said specifically that I could buy an iPhone with the corporate plan offered by my company. The only thing I won't qualify for is the $50 bill credit towards the phone since the voice plan portion is less than $30. I'll also have to sign a 3 year contract. He even built my plan (with $30/6GB data) and gave me a reference number that I can give to the Fido store here to save time.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

beachboy_ce said:


> As far as Fido goes, I can tell you this is 100% incorrect. I was also on the phone with our corporate rep...he said specifically that I could buy an iPhone with the corporate plan offered by my company. The only thing I won't qualify for is the $50 bill credit towards the phone since the voice plan portion is less than $30. I'll also have to sign a 3 year contract. He even built my plan (with $30/6GB data) and gave me a reference number that I can give to the Fido store here to save time.


Bless'em. Good luck with it!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Completely wrong about the 6GB/$30 data plan.

Data pricing for the iPhone 3G hasn't happened yet, but it will. Think about it this way: it saves lining up for it.

Your corporate reps know less than anyone who read yesterday's press release. Things change. Give Rogers time to have some meetings and train these people. Then start another thread titled, "Crap, too bad I didn't wait to start that thread about corporate stuff."

So corporate clients have to wait a few hours or a week for corporate pricing to be announced. Aren't we supposed to be, I don't know, doing corporate busywork?




marct said:


> It's official. As of right now *you cannot add the 6gb data plan and/or iPhone to a corporate voice plan*.
> 
> I have been speaking to my corporate accounts rep all day and just like me, he and his colleagues are all questioning Rogers' logic in not creating an option for their corporate clientele. The sales reps haven't been informed of this so if you're counting on their word you can either live in ignorance for a few more hours or give your corporate accounts rep a call.
> 
> Hopefully in the next few days Rogers will come up with something... For sure they will in the upcoming months (they have to..) but I'd rather get my iPhone sooner than that.


----------



## ghilgamesh (Jun 22, 2008)

I was told the opposite by Rogers - no problem to upgrade to the Iphone, only 299 + tx for 16GB. 

They didn't know about the 6GB data plan at the data, but it shouldn't be a problem. If it will be a problem, I'll keep just the voice plan.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Completely wrong about the 6GB/$30 data plan.
> 
> Data pricing for the iPhone 3G hasn't happened yet, but it will. Think about it this way: it saves lining up for it.
> 
> ...


I'm confused, who is wrong about that data plan? I'm not sure who you're directing a lot of your post to. I started a thread to let uninformed corporate users know they won't be able to use their voice plan with the new data plan at this point. Don't know what's wrong with that.

Rogers had tons of time to create a corporate version of their consumer iPhone plans. I find it odd that you don't find it odd that they left out the corporate customers


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

jakey said:


> I was planning to ditch Bell when my contract is up October to go to my company's corporate plan with Rogers, to get the iPhone. If they say I can't get one, screw Rogers, I'll stay with Bell, thanks.


This is exactly what I'm doing; I have a contract with Bell up in October as well. I'm canceling it through local number portability tomorrow (for $100) to buy an iPhone with a corporate plan offered through my company. 

There's no reason why you can't do this too.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I quoted the post in question.

I'm saying you are wrong to write that the $30/6GB data plan can't be added to a corporate plan. It can and is being added.

Rogers may have had time to create corporate plans for the iPhone 3G. They don't have them ready yet, or simply aren't announcing them yet, or perhaps never will; they also aren't saying, and nobody who would say why is going to say a word about it.

You are correct though that there is at this moment no such plan. I'm not at all surprised that there is no corporate iPhone plan yet. My theory is that Rogers wants to sell a whole bunch of consumer plans to consumers instead.

And yet there is this: it may be possible in the near future to use my inexpensive corporate plan along with that $30/6GB data plan and buy an iPhone 3G for way less than the $199/$299 price point. I'm okay with that.





marct said:


> I'm confused, who is wrong about that data plan? I'm not sure who you're directing a lot of your post to. I started a thread to let uninformed corporate users know they won't be able to use their voice plan with the new data plan at this point. Don't know what's wrong with that.
> 
> Rogers had tons of time to create a corporate version of their consumer iPhone plans. I find it odd that you don't find it odd that they left out the corporate customers


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I called them today, no issues with my corporate plan... I will be paying a total of $75 for everything... 6gb data, 200 minutes, 6pm, the $11 "value" bundle, and 100 minutes long distance.


----------



## spitfire1945 (May 17, 2008)

marct said:


> It's official. As of right now *you cannot add the 6gb data plan and/or iPhone to a corporate voice plan*.
> 
> I have been speaking to my corporate accounts rep all day and just like me, he and his colleagues are all questioning Rogers' logic in not creating an option for their corporate clientele. The sales reps haven't been informed of this so if you're counting on their word you can either live in ignorance for a few more hours or give your corporate accounts rep a call.
> 
> Hopefully in the next few days Rogers will come up with something... For sure they will in the upcoming months (they have to..) but I'd rather get my iPhone sooner than that.


This is simply because of priority. Just like the HUP people who are completely eligible but they are not going to get the iPhone because Rogers needs to suck in innocent customer blood with fresh 3 year contracts. Also don't expect to be able to buy it out right as well. They won't give it to you. Not atleast for a few weeks. 

Giving corporate people the iPhone during the first few months is like Futureshop or Staples guys buying out all the good deals on boxing day long before the customers come in. Its just not fair.


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

beachboy_ce said:


> This is exactly what I'm doing; I have a contract with Bell up in October as well. I'm canceling it through local number portability tomorrow (for $100) to buy an iPhone with a corporate plan offered through my company.
> 
> There's no reason why you can't do this too.


Yeah, but I don't want to pay the cancellation charge on principle. I've waited long enough for the iPhone, I can wait a couple more months.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

jakey said:


> Yeah, but I don't want to pay the cancellation charge on principle. I've waited long enough for the iPhone, I can wait a couple more months.


I'm 100% with you on that one; however, my phone won't hold a charge (needs a battery replacement) and I was quoted $70 for the repair by Bell. Might as well pay $30 more bucks to opt out.

Going to the store now,
Cheers


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

beachboy_ce said:


> I'm 100% with you on that one; however, my phone won't hold a charge (needs a battery replacement) and I was quoted $70 for the repair by Bell. Might as well pay $30 more bucks to opt out.
> 
> Going to the store now,
> Cheers


A new battery is not a "repair."

Replacement batteries on eBay go for about $1 with a bit more for shipping. The ones I've purchased far outlast the originals, and look like they are made in the same factories.

Not that I'm encouraging you to hold on to that ancient CDMA phone, just letting you know about an option.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

my rep says that corporate "pricing plans have not been outlined" to him, and he cannot upgrade me until that happens... he's in a holding pattern

Doesn't surprise me that there is mass confusion among Rogers reps.


----------



## ghilgamesh (Jun 22, 2008)

*Iphone for Corporate users - Confirmed!*

I just upgraded to a 16GB black Iphone on my existing voice plan.

I will take the data plan when I receive the phone - I didn't want to have a data plan locked in for 3 years.


----------



## kezia (Mar 7, 2008)

ghilgamesh said:


> I just upgraded to a 16GB black Iphone on my existing voice plan.
> 
> I will take the data plan when I receive the phone - I didn't want to have a data plan locked in for 3 years.


how much did the iphone cost you for the upgrade? is your voice plan a corporate plan?


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Have any corporate customers gotten the iPhone and 6gb data plan with their corporate voice plan today!?


----------



## Dog_Man (Dec 16, 2006)

I just called into the corporate CSR group and was told that I could get my iPhone today for $699, and that the corp pricing wasn't in the system yet. There was a business value bundle coming? I'm calling back in to get a different person.


----------



## ghilgamesh (Jun 22, 2008)

kezia said:


> how much did the iphone cost you for the upgrade? is your voice plan a corporate plan?


329+tx - 50$ rebate for the 16GB
My voice plan is a corporate plan.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

ghilgamesh said:


> 329+tx - 50$ rebate for the 16GB
> My voice plan is a corporate plan.


Have you activated the phone yet? How much is your corporate voice plan (please don't mind me asking!)


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

I called the corporate upgrade line. I was told that my company has to send a form that will allow for iphone upgrades. WTF?? Otherwise, it will cost me $599 for 8gb. If they have the form on record, then it will cost me $199 plus $30 6gb plan and I can keep my existing voice plan.

Anyone have any luck?


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

I ordered through *611, and told them I'm nearing the end of contract in August, and would like an upgrade to iPhone. It has been 3 years using a Samsung flip phone. They were more than pleased to serve me, and went over everything in detail. 

They will UPS to me an iPhone 16GB for $300 (includes the $50 discount), $30 for 6GB data, and the same voice plan (but no visual voicemail at this point as it may change). I have 300 daytime minutes, free after 6PM, 100 long distance.

Final cost is about $75 total (tax inc.) per month.


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

My contract ends at end of this month. Do you think they will help me out too?


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

ghilgamesh said:


> I just upgraded to a 16GB black Iphone on my existing voice plan.
> 
> I will take the data plan when I receive the phone - I didn't want to have a data plan locked in for 3 years.


Do you have a corporate account? And how much did you pay for the upgrade? Did you do it by calling the corporate hardware upgrade department? I called at least 4 reps today (including 1 senior manager), and all told me that I would have to get the 16GB phone at the RETAIL price of $699 minus a $100 (I have a tier A discount). They said I would be able to get the $30 6GB plan if I did this. However, if I wanted to pay lower for the phone, they sugessted calling in next week when the iPhone-corporate plans become available. 

Then the senior manager tells me the plans is $60 for 250mins, 400MB, visual vm. The same $15 "value-packs" are available. So basically normally corporate gets a better deal than consumers; this time we either pay like 2-3 times more, or wait to get a similar pricing as consumers, and a **** A$$ plan. Note the plan we get is pretty much the same as the original iPhone plans that everyone got pissed from, and Rogers was forced to get the better plans out. 

So what happened to you? Can you detail the way you worked it out? Thanks!


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

zlinger said:


> I ordered through *611, and told them I'm nearing the end of contract in August, and would like an upgrade to iPhone. It has been 3 years using a Samsung flip phone. They were more than pleased to serve me, and went over everything in detail.
> 
> They will UPS to me an iPhone 16GB for $300 (includes the $50 discount), $30 for 6GB data, and the same voice plan (but no visual voicemail at this point as it may change). I have 300 daytime minutes, free after 6PM, 100 long distance.
> 
> Final cost is about $75 total (tax inc.) per month.


Do you have a corporate account? They normally don't facilitate those sales through *611.


----------



## ghilgamesh (Jun 22, 2008)

marct said:


> Have you activated the phone yet? How much is your corporate voice plan (please don't mind me asking!)


The phone will be UPS-ed to me. They said 3 to 5 business days.

My corporate plan is 18$ for 200 minutes and unlimited weekends + unlimited evenings + voice mail, call display etc for a total of 28$ + tx


----------



## ghilgamesh (Jun 22, 2008)

marct said:


> Have you activated the phone yet? How much is your corporate voice plan (please don't mind me asking!)


My phone will be UPS-ed to me, it should take 3 to 5 business days.

My corporate plan is 200minutes + unlimited weekends for 18$ + unlimited evenings + voice mail, call id, etc for a total of 28$ + tx


----------



## Dog_Man (Dec 16, 2006)

I just spent a bunch of time on the phone with 611, then Corp CSR's and 2 levels of management just to see if I was able to do something.

They said no way any corp customers we upgraded today, and if they audit and find out they were that the CSR would be in jeopardy and the customer denied the upgrade. I find that a bit hard to swallow but it was nice and dramatic.

Like everyone else who's been denied has said, we're waiting a while longer and thats only if your telecom person agrees to sign the ECA they send out. Mine has already said he's not too keen on it.


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

Dog_Man said:


> I just spent a bunch of time on the phone with 611, then Corp CSR's and 2 levels of management just to see if I was able to do something.
> 
> They said no way any corp customers we upgraded today, and if they audit and find out they were that the CSR would be in jeopardy and the customer denied the upgrade. I find that a bit hard to swallow but it was nice and dramatic.
> 
> Like everyone else who's been denied has said, we're waiting a while longer and thats only if your telecom person agrees to sign the ECA they send out. Mine has already said he's not too keen on it.


Thanks for your information. I have a question about the ECA....what exactly is it? And who would your telecom person? Someone in your company?


----------



## apple=god (May 21, 2005)

lol at all these idiots spamming the forums saying rogers is not letting corporate users get iphones or that they will be charged for wifi. First off i got a 3G phone this morning with some pains in terms of set up and activation, but by 4 oclock i had everything working including internet on 3G etc... First off your cellphone supplier can never charge you for wifi unless you sign up for wifi in a city by subscription also corporate peeps can get phones cuz i'm a corporate dude and i got one so stop spamming these good people with garbage. AND no, your iphone 1.0 won't work with rogers sim cards after the 2.0 upgrade fools.


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

I think you're posting this on the wrong thread; we're not talking about Wifi/3G fees here; we're talking about Corporate purchases!


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

jawknee said:


> Bless'em. Good luck with it!


6th in line 7 a.m.

Left at 1 p.m. with:

Black 16GB iPhone 3G ($349.99+tx)
- 200 weekday minutes (billed by the second)
- Unlimited evenings and weekends starting at 5 p.m.
- 2500 outgoing txt messages/unlimted incoming
- Caller ID
- Visual Voicemail
- 6GB of data 
- 3yr contract

$69.95/month plus taxes


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

beachboy_ce said:


> 6th in line 7 a.m.
> 
> Left at 1 p.m. with:
> 
> ...


Is that corporate? How did you get that sick a$$ plan???


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

Is that corporate? How did you get that awesome plan????


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

beachboy_ce said:


> 6th in line 7 a.m.
> 
> Left at 1 p.m. with:
> 
> ...


Woah that is hard to believe. How much is your voice plan by itself?


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

bdardashti said:


> Thanks for your information. I have a question about the ECA....what exactly is it? And who would your telecom person? Someone in your company?


I'm assuming the ECA is some sort of agreement... though as of this writing there still aren't any corporate plans available for the iPhone.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

beachboy_ce said:


> 6th in line 7 a.m.
> 
> Left at 1 p.m. with:
> 
> ...


I'm most likely going to look into this. Hopefully I can upgrade in store to something similar.


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

My corporate rep told me that there are no corp plans yet. You can get an iPhone but it costs a ridiculous amount of money (I think he said 499 for the 8GB). You can however switch over to a retail plan and then come back to corp in 60 days. Not sure what the reasoning behind that is. He is going to switch me to a retail plan for now so I can get the phone for cheap and then switch me over later once the plans have been announced/and or 60 days.


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

marct said:


> Woah that is hard to believe. How much is your voice plan by itself?


Yes, its corporate. $17.50

Posting this from the iphone now!


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

jawknee said:


> I'm most likely going to look into this. Hopefully I can upgrade in store to something similar.


they couldn't do it instore. You need to call the Corp customer service


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

beachboy_ce said:


> they couldn't do it instore. You need to call the Corp customer service


And do you know if that's something any one of us can get or if it is only for your company? And how did you end up getting the phone for the low price? I thought they were telling us we can't get it through corporate at this point?


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

I had to show company ID in store....I'm not sure if you they will honor the corp plans without it. As for the phone, I have no explanation?


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

Fair enough. Rogers already knows I'm a corporate account, but I'd be interested to know if the same plans your company gets are available to my company's employees. And you mentioned you got the phone in the store as well? So why did you mention to someone they cannot get the deal in store and they should call in for it?


----------



## beachboy_ce (Jun 25, 2007)

bdardashti said:


> Fair enough. Rogers already knows I'm a corporate account, but I'd be interested to know if the same plans your company gets are available to my company's employees. And you mentioned you got the phone in the store as well? So why did you mention to someone they cannot get the deal in store and they should call in for it?


I had to call customer service myself (while I was in the store) to get them to add that particular voice plan. I was there for 3 hours! The CSR assisting me said he couldn't do it on his computer.


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

beachboy_ce said:


> I had to call customer service myself (while I was in the store) to get them to add that particular voice plan. I was there for 3 hours! The CSR assisting me said he couldn't do it on his computer.


Last question: So was it the store that was influential in getting you the phone/plan or the CSR phone rep?


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

What you can do is have someone activate a new 3 year contract. Buy the iphone from that person. Then, all you have to do is add the $30 data plan. I'm getting my dad a new activation and giving him my old phone. This way, I can still keep my corporate plan.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

Hi everybody, I would like to let you all know that I WAS able to buy an iphone AND keep my corporate plan. It was something that went unplanned and I went through hell to get it. I have a pretty good corp plan and I wasnt about to give that up for ANY phone.

200 anytime
Call display/call waiting
Per second billing after the first minute
Enhanced voice mail
Etc
$18.00
Unlimited eves/Wknds
Early eve 6PM
$5.00
2500 sent SMS
$10.00
6GB Data
$30.00

Total 63.00 + SAF/911/Taxes

As I was HUP eligible, I paid $349.99 for an 8GB (less $50 good will credit/less $50 MIR) = $249.00 Net.

My MSF is less than 30.00 so I have to pay 50.00 more for the phone otherwise I would have only paid 199.99 like any new activation.

I have to give the Rogers CSR (Shannon) for helping me get that sorted out. I should expect delivery of my phone around Tuesday.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

I was also able to get one on my corp plan and include the 30.00 data package.

I didnt walk out of the store with it, but am expecting it delivered to me early next week.


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

I don't understand the inconsistency in the responses we've been getting!


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

There is no way you can get a phone with a corporate plan. I've called them 3x now. Even told them I'm switching to different carrier because my contract ends at the end of this month. NO luck.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

It may also depend on your revenue level, the type of plan, and last time you upgraded.

I called them the morning of the launch. I was due for a hardware upgrade after 35 months since last replacement. 

A new phone should be here sometime this week.


----------



## ghilgamesh (Jun 22, 2008)

freefalls said:


> There is no way you can get a phone with a corporate plan. I've called them 3x now. Even told them I'm switching to different carrier because my contract ends at the end of this month. NO luck.


 That is incorrect! I got an Iphone on a Corporate Plan!


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

Are you sure you have a corporate account? I was told the company has to send in ECA form.



zlinger said:


> It may also depend on your revenue level, the type of plan, and last time you upgraded.
> 
> I called them the morning of the launch. I was due for a hardware upgrade after 35 months since last replacement.
> 
> A new phone should be here sometime this week.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

It was a flyer or deal posted and offered to employees at work that got me signed with Roger$ years ago... so maybe not corporate then?


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's how I did it. I didn't plan it this way, it just happened.

I am on a corporate plan, but I am billed directly. There is a difference according to Rogers corp CS. I am also HUP eligible as I am at least two years sine my last HUP. My contract expires Oct 2 2009.

My current voice plan:

200 anytime
Call wait/call disp
Enh VM
Per second billing after the 1st min.
2500 call forwarding min.
Unl. Wkds
$ 18.00 is my MSP <- This is less than 30.00
Unl. Eves. 6PM
$ 5.00
2500 sent SMS
$ 10.00

Total Voice plan $ 33.00 + SAF/911/taxes

This is a kick-a$$ plan and I will not give it up for any phone.

A couple days before the launch, I verified with a corp CSR that I am eligible to upgrade but I won't find out until July 11.

Launch day arrives and the insanity begins. My dealer speaks with CSRs from corporate, 611, HUP as well as their dealer support. Phones are busy and we are on hold for literally hours.

*** THIS IS IMPORTANT ***
The corporate CSR removed the "MSD" code from my account. This "converts" my corp plan to a "consumer" plan while keeping my existing rates. I will call when I receive my phone to get the MSD code re-instated.

Now I can add the 6GB data plan and get my 8GB iPhone. There was still the matter of the iPhone cost. I was supposed to pay (399.00-100.00 HUP credit) + 50.00 because my MSP <30.00

After complaining about waiting for 8 hours, Roger's botched launch, etc. I was able to get an additional 50.00 credit as well as a 50.00MIR.

I will have paid a net amount of 249.00 + 35.00 admin fee + taxes for my phone.

Not bad considering what I went through that day - and my voice plan is still intact. I should get my phone hopefully Tues/Wed.


_edit:_
The most important information you need going in is your upgrade eligibility (either by HUP and/or remaining contract). Keep in mind that there is NO official rate plans for corporate customers. I was able to upgrade after putting up with the ineptness of the Rogers' executives who planned the launch.

Lastly, I want to thank all the CSR's I spoke with on Friday, you all did an exceptional job, considering the circumstances. If any of you are on this board, thumbs up. Way up.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm on hold with Rogers right now. I'm going to discuss this with them. My corporate accounts rep told me that when they remove the MSD code they cannot keep the voice plan on it though. Don't know if the CSR I talk to will have any clue.

edit: Looks like the corporate customer service dept is closed today even though the CSR who transferred me there said it was open.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, you may have to wait until Monday because you will be going back in forth the various departments. Also, don't forget to contact HUP to see if you are eligible for a hardware upgrade.

BTW are your phone invoices under your name and address or does your company pay? This could be a problem.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

crackintosh said:


> Yeah, you may have to wait until Monday because you will be going back in forth the various departments. Also, don't forget to contact HUP to see if you are eligible for a hardware upgrade.
> 
> BTW are your phone invoices under your name and address or does your company pay? This could be a problem.


Thanks for the reply. My contract expired a few months ago and I have been paying the corporate plan month-to-month since then so I don't mind getting a new contract and adding the data to my current plan.

My bills are under my name and have "Corporate plan" listed as the voice plan.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

Looks like you and I have similar plans. 

Tell them you are willing to sign an extended contract, add more features and possibly add another line to your account. This shows that you will be generating more revenue for them.

I also pointed out to the CSR that the dealer's iPhone promotional collateral states that all existing customers are able to upgrade for an iPhone, provided all eligibility rules are followed. They showed it to me so I am not lying. Nowhere does it state anywhere that corp or family plan or EPP is exempt. 

I dont know about you but may account had tons of traffic on Friday and the CSR that helped me saw that and was sympathetic to my cause. This probably helped. Like I said in my OP i didnt plan it this way, it just happened.

I hope this helps you out. When you call tomorrow, be firm and determined. Good luck, dude.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Who should I call to speak with first? The business department CSRs? I've spoken to many different reps the past few days so hopefully that does show up on my account. I have a feeling I'm just going to run into one CSR that won't budge or care about me throwing extra money to the company.. Definitely hoping for some sympathy though.... I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

Call Corp CS first: 1.866.363.9712
They will let you know your eligibility and will remove the MSD if you ask them. Make sure that they leave a note on your account to reinstate it when you receive your phone


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Ok cool. I look forward to trying this!


----------



## WorldIRC (Mar 7, 2004)

Stay tuned until July 24th when there will be another announcement for eligibility to obtain the iPhone! I don't know specifics yet but when I am allowed to say so, it will be here!


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

WorldIRC said:


> Stay tuned until July 24th when there will be another announcement for eligibility to obtain the iPhone! I don't know specifics yet but when I am allowed to say so, it will be here!


I'm not going to ask for any other details, but do you work for Rogers? And what sort of position do you have? (I understand if you're not supposed to say anything so I'm not trying to pull anything out of you)


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

bdardashti said:


> I'm not going to ask for any other details, but do you work for Rogers? And what sort of position do you have? (I understand if you're not supposed to say anything so I'm not trying to pull anything out of you)


I think he works in a Mobile Phone shop.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

*my corp plan*

I have been on a corp plan for 15months. I called Rogers on Friday a couple times regarding the iphone 3G, 16gb model.

Pretty much it came down to 

1) Keep my existing corp plan and

pay $699 for iphone 
- $100 corp discount
+ $35 admin fee 

and I could use existing corp plan... AND be on 3yrs contract

or

2) Switch to a retail plan and get iphone at $299 like everyone else 


I called customer relations, and got a nice lady. We chatted about the corp plan and I was offered pretty much the same plan as my corp plan on a retail package that was something like

250 daytime mins
6pm evenings
callerid
rogers to rogers calling
for $25

I added the "special" iphone VVM package (This is a new special pack) that is VVM
2500 text messages
who called
called ring trax

for $15

The total for this was only a couple dollars off my existing corp plan. 
I then changed my data from $30/300meg to $30/6GB plan

She then worked out my HUP (handset upgrade price)
which was _$299 + 35 + taxes!!_! She noted that this was the best price she had seen all day. I said its because I have had some big bills over the past year.  

so, pretty much I went from a "corp" plan which was always a pain to deal with when I call Rogers, to a similar priced retail (retention) plan, and got a fair price for the iphone :clap: 

B.


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

Nice, psxp! I will be calling today at lunch (I should probably call an hour before to compensate for hold times) and it's good to know I have a few options. You said you talked to customer relations-- was that sales or more like retensions? On the consumer side right?


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

I called and they are ok with removing the MSD code from my account. What is the advantage of having a corporate account if you can get a similar price plan? Anything?


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

freefalls said:


> I called and they are ok with removing the MSD code from my account. What is the advantage of having a corporate account if you can get a similar price plan? Anything?


What do you call a similar price plan? Most corporate plans have nothing anywhere close to them on the consumer side.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

marct said:


> Nice, psxp! I will be calling today at lunch (I should probably call an hour before to compensate for hold times) and it's good to know I have a few options. You said you talked to customer relations-- was that sales or more like retensions? On the consumer side right?


I think it was "retentions". Just be polite and explain what you're not happy with.

Maybe the woman I chatted to like my accent too ? ;-) and that helped me ?? ;-) 

I've had CSRs mention that before.. though, not at Rogers


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

freefalls said:


> I called and they are ok with removing the MSD code from my account. What is the advantage of having a corporate account if you can get a similar price plan? Anything?


cancelation fees are usually 1/2 normal, overage charges are better.. 
ie 10c per extra minute rather than 35c etc

the "idea" of getting a deal


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

psxp said:


> cancelation fees are usually 1/2 normal, overage charges are better..
> ie 10c per extra minute rather than 35c etc
> 
> the "idea" of getting a deal


Cancellation fees are the same.

The rest differs by plan.

Monthly service fees are far less.

Free enhanced voicemail, call display, call forwarding, conference calling, billing by the second after the first minute, call waiting, etc.


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

marct said:


> What do you call a similar price plan? Most corporate plans have nothing anywhere close to them on the consumer side.


i have a $26 plan
200 weekday mintues
unlimited evenings and weekends starting at 6pm
basic voicemail, call display, call fwding, billing by the second
911 .50c
system access fee 6.95
===============
$33.45 - 15% bundle

Thinking now, is this a good plan? Is there a similar plan on the consumer side?


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

freefalls said:


> i have a $26 plan
> 200 weekday mintues
> unlimited evenings and weekends starting at 6pm
> basic voicemail, call display, call fwding
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong but the $25 plan on the consumer side gets you

100/150 weekday minutes
1000 wkends, evenings starting at 9pm
...that's about it isn't it?


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

marct said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the $25 plan on the consumer side gets you
> 
> 100/150 weekday minutes
> 1000 wkends, evenings starting at 9pm
> ...that's about it isn't it?


so i should not give up my corporate plan then?


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

freefalls said:


> so i should not give up my corporate plan then?


Refer to one of my previous posts. You do not have to give up your corp plan. I didnt and I am expecting mine delivered tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## crackintosh (Jul 12, 2008)

freefalls said:


> I called and they are ok with removing the MSD code from my account. What is the advantage of having a corporate account if you can get a similar price plan? Anything?


With my corp plan, I also get HUP every 24 months, 100.00 off a new handset. I also get:
.18 additional minutes
.15 LD to USA
.10 LD within CANADA

They are little things, but nothing in the consumer side comes close. They were really pushing me to dump this for a consumer contract. No way.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

With my plan (which I need to dump in order to upgrade to iPhone 3G) I get:

$20
500 daytime/ Unlimited Evenings & Weekends
vm + caller id (as a credit so free of charge)
.07 LD in canada
.15 LD to USA
Company Calling

I have added $10 for 2500 txt messages
and $30 for 6gb of data


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

I called Rogers and talked to a corporate CSR. She explained that they sent the forms to the Telcom person at each corporation and that they had to sign some forms and return them to Rogers. At that time, they would have details on the rates and availability of the iPhone.

Basically, hang on for a couple of weeks.


----------



## freefalls (Jul 11, 2008)

CdnPhoto said:


> I called Rogers and talked to a corporate CSR. She explained that they sent the forms to the Telcom person at each corporation and that they had to sign some forms and return them to Rogers. At that time, they would have details on the rates and availability of the iPhone.
> 
> Basically, hang on for a couple of weeks.


I spoke to CSR, she said even when they receive the forms, the currents plans for corporate is as follows:
$60 plan 250 voice minutes 400mb 
or $85 250 voice minutes 1gb data
3 month unlimited calling

Ridiculous!!!


----------



## harrisjr (Aug 29, 2007)

I think a lot of people are confused here. From my understanding, there are 2 different types of high-level corporate plans.

1. Personal Corporate - These are personal cell phone plans where Rogers simply gives you a discount if you work at a large company that has a deal worked out with them. In my case, I work for a large corporation and recieved a $25 plan that includes 250mins, 6pm unlimited evenings/weekends, voicemail, caller-id.

2. True corporate plan - These are plans that Rogers has with companies for business use cell phones. The company generally pays the bills for the user.

I apologize if I'm incorrect on these, but over the past few days I've had multiple dealings with Rogers and Apple about my personal corporate plan and other iPhone hardware issues. It's a pretty interesting horror story which I'll post the details of when it's all concluded. (hopefully today)

That's my 2 cents. Whoooooo!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Correct.

The first kind is called Employee Paid Plan / EPP. There was a $17.50 version up until recently; I'm not sure if it's currently being offered, or for how much if it is. Requirements: you need to work for a large company, or have an Airmiles card, or an Esso card, or PetroPoints, etc., and have a pulse.

"Corporate" plans can be either employee paid and employer paid, with the latter generally offering more, with things like enhanced voicemail, caller id, etc., all being included. These generally apply in the health, education, financial and government sectors, and some other industries. To see if you qualify, call Rogers and ask for the corporate department; or see if you have an in-house rep.




harrisjr said:


> I think a lot of people are confused here. From my understanding, there are 2 different types of high-level corporate plans.
> 
> 1. Personal Corporate - These are personal cell phone plans where Rogers simply gives you a discount if you work at a large company that has a deal worked out with them. In my case, I work for a large corporation and recieved a $25 plan that includes 250mins, 6pm unlimited evenings/weekends, voicemail, caller-id.
> 
> ...


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

Here's my situation:

I'm not due for an upgrade, but as a corporate account, I can pay an early upgrade fee to upgrade earlier than the 24 months. Based on some people's suggestions, I called in and told them to remove my MSD code, give me the phone, and then put it back on. When they remove the MSD code, they said since it hasn't been 24 months since my last upgrade, even if I become a regular consumer I cant upgrade on the 12-month policy...Any way of getting them to give me the upgrade early and applying the penalty for upgrading early after removing MSD code?


----------



## CdnPhoto (Jan 8, 2006)

I called Rogers to find out what was happening with the corporate plans. They had a recording at the beginning that they would release promotional plans for the corporate accounts in "early August" with $199 and $299 prices for the hardware.:clap:


----------



## marct (Aug 16, 2005)

CdnPhoto said:


> I called Rogers to find out what was happening with the corporate plans. They had a recording at the beginning that they would release promotional plans for the corporate accounts in "early August" with $199 and $299 prices for the hardware.:clap:


Yep I was told August 1. I got put on a retentions plan to get my iPhone so I'm hoping I'll be able to hop back on a corporate account then


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

CdnPhoto said:


> I called Rogers to find out what was happening with the corporate plans. They had a recording at the beginning that they would release promotional plans for the corporate accounts in "early August" with $199 and $299 prices for the hardware.:clap:


Don't get your hopes high! The plans for those hardware prices will be $60 for 250 mins, 400mb data, vvm. or $85 for 250 min, 1gb data, vvm. both will have unlimited after 9pm. this is based on what a rogers senior manager told me on the phone...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

bdardashti said:


> Don't get your hopes high! The plans for those hardware prices will be $60 for 250 mins, 400mb data, vvm. or $85 for 250 min, 1gb data, vvm. both will have unlimited after 9pm. this is based on what a rogers senior manager told me on the phone...


The usual my cousin's Rogers' employee brother's fish spelled this out in pebbles story...

You may be right, but the likelihood of corporate customers staying customers when charged 4 times what they usually pay is nil. Those plans may, at best, be options. There will be other options.


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

HowEver said:


> The usual my cousin's Rogers' employee brother's fish spelled this out in pebbles story...
> 
> You may be right, but the likelihood of corporate customers staying customers when charged 4 times what they usually pay is nil. Those plans may, at best, be options. There will be other options.


I agree with both your points, and am highly optimistic about them. I was only reporting what the Rogers person said. But yes, it does sound like the " usual my cousin's Rogers' employee brother's fish spelled this out in pebbles story..."


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

i hope ur able to use your own corporate plan, but i switch to retention, maybe i'll switch back, we'll see. i wonder what upgrade is like though. I also wonder if they will give you your corp discount on hardware upgrades. THose plans suck and they are way worse than getting a reg voice and data for the iphone so doesnt make much sense.


----------



## bdardashti (Aug 7, 2007)

doubles87 said:


> THose plans suck and they are way worse than getting a reg voice and data for the iphone so doesnt make much sense.


Fully agree, but they are similar to the iPhone price plans that Rogers has for consumers. Except consumers are allowed to use those, or build their own. I was told by the manager that you cannot as a corporate user, but thats probably BS...can't you get one as a consumer since you have a retentions plan?


----------



## doubles87 (Jul 15, 2008)

yeah i can as a consumer now, but my upgrade date is aug 10th and i made my changes like the 20th of july cause i was so anxious.


----------

